# Need help. Wires.



## RyanBergs52 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a 2000 Volkswagen passat 4-motion wagon and I'm having a misfire in my cylinder/cylinders. It's looks like I'm leaking oil out of my valve cover gasket and I need new plugs and wires. My mechanic told me wires or my car are going to cost around $160.00. Is there anywhere I can get them cheaper ?


----------



## RyanBergs52 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lol 90 views but no one can help me out ? Come one people where the VW love?


----------



## milobokan (Dec 28, 2014)

I had to change my wires and my ignition coil pack. (I think that's what it's called lol). I had a misfire from one of the wires so I changed them all. They costed me roughly 158.00 and the ignition pack another 70-90 I believe. Sorry, but I don't think you'll find it cheaper than that. Plus you don't want to put cheap stuff because vw lol. A bigger problem will come out of that 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have all of this Stuff. see my sale link below. all parts are in perfect clean condition ready to ship. All of my parts are OEM. the wires are selling for $60 + shipping. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7298330-FS-FT-OEM-engine-parts-V6-2-7T-(Seattle-WA)


----------

